# 2009 buck



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't get a muzzle loader license that often, and Thompson Center makes new rifle models faster than I get tags. Also new powders keep coming out, so this year I had to try everything new. A month ago I purchased a TC Triumph, and also a couple of bottles of Blackhorn 209. The White Hots powder with 150 gr and the Blackhorn 209 with 120 gr of powder both gave me 2100 fps with 250 gr TC Shockwaves. 
I spotted this buck from 1 1/2 miles with binocs, then confirmed with a spotting scope. Because of a river and lack of bridges I had to get in my vehicle and drive eight miles, walk one mile, then crawl for a few hundred yards. That brought me to 60 yards of him still bedded with a doe. When I was still 200 yards away two fawns jumped and I worried he may leave. I had to move as fast as a 61 year old character can crawl -----slow. Nice bucks do give you some ambition though and I crawled up behind a large rock to peek from behind. He was watching the fawns run away when I seen his antlers at 80 yards, but when I reached the rock he had me pegged. Maybe it was the wheezing. Anyway, I had to do something before he bolted. The brush was thick and all I could see on the bedded buck was antlers and ears. I didn't know which way he was laying so I put the sight between his antlers, lowered it a foot and started to rise to my knees. When I could see his face I pulled the trigger and rolled him over in his bed. The bullet hit just under the chin and took out half the neck with the spine.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Well played, Plainsman! Congrats on the nice buck, and on putting one heck of a stalk on him.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

nice tines and story


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Outstanding!!!! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats!!! It's pretty exciting sneaking up on a bedded down buck isn't it? The anticipation of the flush, the "oh crap" look on your target, and the shot....AWESOME!!!

Nice Deer!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sweet................. :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good story and nice buck  --------scope :-? :huh: :huh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> scope


Yup, 1X TC. It's either that or get an eight foot barrel. 

I did see a custom flintlock one day that the old guy had the rear sight way forward. I actually could just about make out the rear sight. Handguns are getting real tough for me, but I shoot enough that I can still score near 100% for qualification. That however is much simpler than hitting a picked spot on a deer.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice deer. Congratulations!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great story and deer. Thanks!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm jealous!!!

Nice buck Bruce!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

bearhunter said:


> good story and nice buck  --------scope :-? :huh: :huh:


Anyone who thinks a 1X scope is an advantage should try one. I too have a TC 1X and it's like looking through the wrong end of a pair of binocs. It trades a focused target & aiming point for a view that makes it look like the target is twice as far away as it is...

Frankly, for Plainsman to place that precise of shot at 80 yards with a 1X scope impresses the hell out of me!....


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice buck, congrats


----------

